# 2007 model Swift



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

You can see the new low profile models here

http://www.ultimatelowprofile.co.uk/

Whilst the roof light above the cab is a great idea, I sincerely hope it is fited with a thick blind.

Any coach people amongst us will remember the Duple 425. Lovely curved piece of glass right over the drivers seat - perfect for getting overheated!

Rapide561


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have one or three reservations about build quality from reading posts on here unless of course I am getting confused with something else.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*build quality*

LOL LOL

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice website, but the floorplans look very same-y to me. I saw some at Shepton Mallet, and they were OK. I opened the roundy-cupboard thing with the grey twirly container thing inside. "This is clever," says Annie. I spun it, and at one point in its rotation, it caught on part of the frame  

This actually showed up in a number of motorhomes. Okay, there's hundreds of people crawling over them during the day, but by the end of Saturday, there were many which were showing signs of wear and tear. On a couple of them, I saw frayed itty-bitty pieces of carpet on narrow steps leading to a bed over a garage. Cupboard doors wouldn't shut properly. One drawer we opened came completely out and fell on the floor.

Perhaps if the salesmen had spent less time polishing their shoes, and more time preparing their vans, they might have lasted the distance better.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Nice website, but the floorplans look very same-y to me. I saw some at Shepton Mallet, and they were OK. I opened the roundy-cupboard thing with the grey twirly container thing inside. "This is clever," says Annie. I spun it, and at one point in its rotation, it caught on part of the frame
> 
> This actually showed up in a number of motorhomes. Okay, there's hundreds of people crawling over them during the day, but by the end of Saturday, there were many which were showing signs of wear and tear. On a couple of them, I saw frayed itty-bitty pieces of carpet on narrow steps leading to a bed over a garage. Cupboard doors wouldn't shut properly. One drawer we opened came completely out and fell on the floor.
> 
> ...


That's it then. No sales for Swift this year.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll try not to lose too much sleep over it. It _is_ a nice website, though. Very dramatic. Shame you can't tour in a website.

I'm sure all the little problem-ettes will get sorted out by the time a customer comes to collect their P&J. If not, then I'm sure very soon after. Well, as soon as possible, anyway. As long as no parts are required. Or labour.

Or am I being too cynical?

Gerald


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree the low profile with roof light design looks great. The downside is you loose alot of overhead locker space.  

Trevor


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, we liked them; with a preference for the 'FB' fixed bed models; not perfect of course but pretty well our favourites in the whole show.

I noticed some less than perfect 'finishing' here and there but it seems that these display models were 'prototypes' and presumably were a bit of a rushed build.................. that is unless we were in a different 'van when that comment was made. So many to look at ........ someone sitting in the Ace Airstream thought that they were in a Lunar untill we put them right; "It's made by Swift" I said. Oh! they had been put off Swift by someone else .....

Harvey


----------

